# raboter certains prix



## Tabby00

bonjour,voici le contexte
Concrètement, le géant de l’e-commerce achètera les produits au distributeur pour les revendre ensuite sur sa plate-forme. *Rabotera-t-il certains prix avant ?* « Notre partenaire décidera lui-même de sa politique tarifaire », botte-t-on en touche chez Casino, tandis qu’Amazon, lui, ne commente pas cette nouvelle alliance.
Je voudrais savoir qu'est ce que ça veut dire *Rabotera-t-il certains prix avant ?*
Est-ce que ça veut dire fixer de nouveau le prix?
merci bcp


----------



## pcy0308

Bonjour Tabby00, je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr mais il me semble que l'expression « raboter le prix » signifie « réduire / diminuer le prix ».
Étant donné la définition littéral, ça peut aussi vouloir dire équilibrer le prix pour que la différence de prix ne soit pas grande ou prononcée...


----------



## Tabby00

Je vois, merci bcp^^


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, je comprends aussi ce "raboter les prix" comme "baisser un peu les prix". Théoriquement,  il y a dans "raboter" l'idée d'aplanir,  de rendre égal ce qui ne l'est pas, d'uniformiser.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, c'est uniquement la notion de *réduire* les prix qui intervient ici et pas du tout celle de les uniformiser. Il est d'ailleurs question de raboter *certains* prix seulement.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ceux qui "dépassent", probablement !
Les dictionnaires ignorent d'ailleurs la signification "réduire" pour "raboter".


----------



## Maître Capello

La plupart indiquent pourtant le sens de *amincir*…


----------



## Bezoard

Certes, mais je ne dirais pas non plus _amincir les prix_ !


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes non, mais il s'agit bien dans les deux cas d'une diminution : d'épaisseur pour le sens original et de prix pour le sens figuré.


----------



## k@t

*(source)*


----------



## Bezoard

Eh bien , c'est peut-être un bon point pour Usito, plus prompt que les dictionnaires d'usage français habituels à noter une acception. Dommage qu'il ne soit pas en accès libre. Cet usage est peut-être aussi plus spécifiquement nord-américain puisque c'est la vocation d'Usito :
Usito | C’est mon dictionnaire
Cela dit, l'exemple qu'il donne ne correspond pas bien au sens de "réduire" : _un vieil homme réduit par les ans ???_


----------



## k@t

_Un vieil homme usé / diminué par les ans_, ça va plutôt bien, non ?


----------



## Bezoard

Ben oui, mais pas _réduit_ !
Cela dit, l'extension du sens de "raboter" à "réduire" ne me paraît pas du tout inenvisageable en français de France. J'étais simpement étonné que les dictionnaires courants ne l'aient pas encore notée.


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Ben oui, mais pas _réduit_ !


Euh,  ben euh, oui, de même que _user_ n’ira pas pour _raboter les prix_.
Tout comme _un prix diminué_ et _un homme diminué_ n’ont pas le même sens.
La synonymie est exceptionnellement totale, enfin il me semble que je ne vous apprends rien !


----------



## Tabby00

Donc, cela veut dire enlever la partie qui est superflue?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, cela veut dire diminuer les prix.


----------



## Tabby00

Merci, je vois maintenant


----------



## JClaudeK

Tabby00 said:


> Donc, cela veut dire enlever la partie qui est superflue?


_Cela veut dire enlever la partie qui_ "dépasse" = qui peut paraître trop chère/ pas compétitive  aux clients.

Donc, en définitive, cela veut dire diminuer les prix.


----------



## Tabby00

Merci^^


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> _Cela veut dire enlever la partie qui_ "dépasse"


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Dans ce contexte, il n'y a rien qui « dépasse ». Il n'est pas du tout question d'égaliser quoi que ce soit ; il est seulement question de baisser certains prix.


----------



## SergueiL

S’agissant ici d’un géant de l’e-commerce, l’emploi du verbe raboter exprime probablement la brutalité habituelle de ses pratiques tarifaires et non pas une volonté d’ajustage des prix aux attentes, besoins ou possibilités du marché.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est surtout un article de presse économique, et pas de la grande littérature. Je ne pense pas que le verbe "raboter" soit bien choisi. Peut-être "rogner" ou "réduire" aurait été préférable.


----------



## iuytr

Dans le contexte, on peut rendre un peu plus claire la phrase : Amazon rabotera-t-il *certains *prix *avant* de revendre sur sa plate-forme ? Il est indiqué qu'Amazon rachètera au distributeur = Casino.
Il y a donc, d'un point de vue business un premier distributeur qui achète à des fournisseurs et revend (on suppose avec une marge) à un second distributeur (qui aura lui même sa marge).
La phrase peut signifier plusieurs choses :
1/  Amazon réduira sa marge
2/ Amazon imposera à Casino de réduire sa marge
3/Amazon imposera à Casino de faire pression sur ses fournisseurs pour acheter moins cher

Au bout du compte, on est bien tous d'accord, les prix seront réduits cependant le rabotage peut s'exercer à plusieurs niveaux, mais lesquels ? On ne parle pas forcément du prix payé par le consommateur. Le *avant *de la phrase est le mot clé, ambigu.


----------



## Nicomon

Bezoard said:


> Cet usage est peut-être aussi plus spécifiquement nord-américain puisque c'est la vocation d'Usito


   Je signale en passant que l'article source  -  Le Parisien (Paris) 24 avr. 2019 par Odile Plichon avec Séverine Cazes -  n'est pas nord-américain. 

Sans plus de contexte, j'aurais compris « _raboter_ » comme « _aplanir_ ».
Sinon, je suis portée à croire qu'un prix «_ raboté_ » est moins réduit que s'il était « _rogné_ ».
Ce serait un rajustement/redressement de prix avant la vente / mise en ligne, quoi.    
À tort ou à raison, je comprends le sens 2 des suppositions de iuytr.


----------



## Tabby00

merci à tous


----------

